# At what stage do I need to feed by tadpoles?



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello,

Sorry of this is a dumb question, but I want to make sure we're giving our taddies the best care we can.

We picked up some frog spawn in Burrs Country Park (Bury, Lancs) a couple of weeks ago. We had an aquarium which only had a few fish in, so we rehoused them, removed the heater and filter, drained and refiled with rain water and put the spawn in.

We now have about 30 taddies swimming around. From what I've read, they eat algae when they are small, and as the tank has a reasonable amount of that on the back glass, gravel and plants (twisted vallis), there should be enough to start them off. They are growing nicely.

At what stage do I need to start feeding them? I've read that they will take the soft inside parts of cucumbers, as well as boiled lettuce leaves. I don't want to add this too early, as I am trying to be careful to keep the water clean (not so easy without a filter).

Any advice? Actually, any other advice would be welcome! We want to give our pets as good a home as we can.

Thanks


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

MrYossu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry of this is a dumb question, but I want to make sure we're giving our taddies the best care we can.
> 
> ...


I'd use some good quality fish food flakes and sprinkle a few in. You'll soon tell if the tadpoles are hungry and eating them.


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I'd use some good quality fish food flakes and sprinkle a few in. You'll soon tell if the tadpoles are hungry and eating them.


Oh that's easy, we have some fish food left from the fish!

Do I use that instead of the cucumber/lettuce, or as well?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

MrYossu said:


> Oh that's easy, we have some fish food left from the fish!
> 
> Do I use that instead of the cucumber/lettuce, or as well?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


I'd use that first as that's got everything in. Get some of that into them then place a slice of cucumber in for them to munch.


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I'd use that first as that's got everything in. Get some of that into them then place a slice of cucumber in for them to munch.


Great, thanks.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

DON'T feed them fish food. I've just read and it's bad for them. Apologies. I thought it'd be fine but most contain meat protein and apparently tadpoles struggle with it. 

https://sciencing.com/list-things-tadpoles-eat-8215141.html


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification. Looks like they will be OK on algae for a bit, then I can introduce frozen lettuce (seems to be a better way to break down the cellulose than boiling according to an article I just read) and boiled egg yolk.

Thanks again.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

MrYossu said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Looks like they will be OK on algae for a bit, then I can introduce frozen lettuce (seems to be a better way to break down the cellulose than boiling according to an article I just read) and boiled egg yolk.
> 
> Thanks again.


I did read somewhere that fish food flakes was OK. I even advisedy mum to feed her tadpoles it. Seems I was very wrong. 

It'd be fantastic if you could post pics/youtube videos as they progress. 

Seeing tadpoles transform into frogs never gets old. Seeing young frogs with that little tail takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll try and get some pics tomorrow. I know what you mean, I've been doing this ever since I was a kid, and I still get a kick from it. Great watching my own children and grandchildren enjoying it too.


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

OK, as promised, some pictures.

Here's one end of the tank, showing a huddle in the top corner...










As you can see, I left the algae on the glass, which I assume the taddies should eat. Can't say I've noticed any less, but I don't know how much they eat!

Hello handsome...










I dropped some boiled egg yolk in yesterday, and there was a food fight! It all went fairly quickly, so it looks like I've got at least one thing to feed them. I'm going to try some cucumber next.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Cracking drop of weed ye've got in there! I'm envious of that alone! :notworthy:

Alpine newts could look good in there ..... :whistling2:


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Cracking drop of weed ye've got in there! I'm envious of that alone! :notworthy:


They are twisted vallis, available from most aquatic shops as far as I know. They grow like weeds though!



el Snappo said:


> Alpine newts could look good in there ..... :whistling2:


I thought newts needed running water? This tank doesn't have a filter.

Thanks for the reply : victory:


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Alpine newts live and breed in still mountain pools :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Anyway; I've put other newts ~ stream dwellers ~ into a tank with just a little Fluval 1. Stood and watched as the buggers got down to business there and then! :gasp:

I mean, seriously; It was like Instant Breeding. Just Add Newts.


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Alpine newts live and breed in still mountain pools :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Anyway; I've put other newts ~ stream dwellers ~ into a tank with just a little Fluval 1. Stood and watched as the buggers got down to business there and then! :gasp:
> 
> I mean, seriously; It was like Instant Breeding. Just Add Newts.


Hmm, you're tempting me! Only thing is, when these taddies grow in froglets, I'll be draining the water level down quite a bit, so there won't be much depth left for newts.

I suppose there's always the possibility of another tank... NO, don't tell the wife!


----------



## barnsleyman (Dec 2, 2009)

MrYossu said:


> Hmm, you're tempting me! Only thing is, when these taddies grow in froglets, I'll be draining the water level down quite a bit, so there won't be much depth left for newts.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose there's always the possibility of another tank... NO, don't tell the wife!




Newts will eat the tadpoles so be careful 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

MrYossu said:


> I suppose there's always the possibility of another tank... NO, don't tell the wife!





barnsleyman said:


> Newts will eat the tadpoles so be careful



Hang about! This is weird! I've just re read this entire thread and yes; At no point does MrYossu _mention _'Once these tadpole / frogs have gone .....'

I am sorry! Must have been a mental carry over from another thread I was reading :blush: I genuinely had it, in my head, that MrYossu had pondered what to do with his later to be empty tank.

As Barnsleyman correctly points out; Newts will indeed eat tadpoles. Okay, in nature. But, in a tank? Ye'd be looking at a seriously disadvantaged 'pole population. Yeppers.


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

Hee hee, thanks to both of you. I'm hoping that we can keep at least some of these taddies to be frogs. Not sure how easy it is to keep frogs, as we've always released them when they lost their tails, but it would be nice to try.

Either way, there wouldn't be enough water in there for newts, so they'll have to look elsewhere for their supper!

Thanks again.


----------

